# Schnauzer



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Me and the dw are starting to think about a dog. We think that a mini Schnauzer is the way to go. Do you own one? If so how is he or she? Easy to travel with? Good family dog?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Me and the dw are starting to think about a dog. We think that a mini Schnauzer is the way to go. Do you own one? If so how is he or she? Easy to travel with? Good family dog?


Before DW and I got married, I dated a Schnauzer and her owner. Really a sweet dog, very protective, but kinda hyper (I have never seen a Terrier that wasn't- it is their nature). I do know that they are prone to some skin problems, and they do require grooming. Her dog seemed to travel very well, though, and was very scrupulous in her bathroom habits (no accidents).


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We had a mini-schnauzer. Loved him. They have a lot of problems with gall-stones. Ours died from stones the vet could not believe. No prior problems. They must have special diet.
You cannot buy just one Schnauzer, they suffer when their owners are gone and take it out on the house. Ours tore up the linoleum in the utility room and just about put a hole in the wood door. Ask any Schnauzer owner - buy two.
Their other problem is if they get out of the house they run and wander. Thank goodness our neighbors would call us to tell us where he was.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't own a Schnauzer and have never lived with one, but did manage a M/S Kennel for a while. They are a wonderfull breed and, if I ever lost my mind and chose to live with a terrier of any variety, it would be a M/S (OK, OK...all you Terrier lovers. Calm down! But you must admit that terriers have different personalities!)

M/Ss are very intelligent, quite sensitive, and due to the fact that they ARE terriers, tend to be VERY active and, at times, a bit tempermental. Think about the original purpose of the 'terrier' group. Generally used to go into long dark holes in the ground, knowing/hoping they will encounter a snarling monster down there and then drag it out...backwards) THAT takes a VERY different temperment than, say, going out in the field and bringing the cows/sheep home safely.

Dogs are individuals - with individual personalities & temperments - JUST LIKE HUMANS! Do your homework so you generally know about a breed's diet, physical care, & health tendencies, buy from a reputable breeder "even if you're "just looking for a pet"....good temperment starts with good breeding (STAY AWAY FROM PET SHOPS!!!!), commit to take your new family member to "school", and have a blast!!!!!! There is nothing like watching those 8 paws palying together! Did I say 8? Oh yeah...consider the possibility of 2. Not because its an M/S...but because its a dog. Consider what YOUR life would be like if you were the ONLY one of your species, able to speak your language, and seeing the world as you do!!! Sounds like a pretty lonely existence to me...even if you have loving masters.

WOW! Another Puppy Possibility!!!!! Have fun!!

Judi

btw, if you need Breeder referrals, talk to a local vet clinic, training school, or kennel club. If there are any local dog shows, go! Not only will you see some wonderful dogs but you can speak directly with those who know the most about a breed you may be considering. Let me know if you need help finding an M/S breeder...one of my friends has "connections".


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

BTW, not to get all preachy or anything BUT . . . .

If you want a REALLY great companion dog (s), I recommend checking your local shelter (s).

I have been involved with purebred (German Shepherd) dogs throughout much of my adult life, breeding and showing in conformation and obedience, and have also handled several GSD police canines in my job.

Now, for the first time in about 25 years, I am without a GSD in the house. Instead, we have two dogs that we rescued from shelters, a mixed breed of unknown heritage, and a Dachshund with a little somethin' extra thrown in so her belly doesn't drag the ground.

Many of the dogs that I owned and handled before were VERY valuable, high-bred, titled dogs. Most of them wouldn't hold a candle to the two we have now in intelligence and just outright joy- these dogs, despite having been badly abused and neglected earlier in life, have wonderful temperments, are VERY loving, and are just grateful to have people in their lives that treat them with love and kindness. There is really something to be said for "hybrid vigor", and I believe that by adopting a mutt, you avoid some of the diseases and problems that generations of breeding purebreds for certain traits have cemented into their genes.

Our two rescues are great "trailer dogs" and love to travel, and add immeasurable joy to our lives.

If you are not absolutely set on a Schnauzer, I highly recommend checking out the shelters.

BTW, if you are really set on a Schnauzer, this is another possibility for you:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL271.html

they are in your part of the world, and have some Schnauzers available that could use loving homes . . .


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another fan of getting a dog from an animal shelter!! I would highly recommend taking a look there, we've had good success with our two shelter dogs.

Anyway, with any dog you get take the time to train it, they'll be happier and so will you









Both of our dogs were/are mutts. The first, Casey, was a shepherd mix, she was an easy to train, loyal well behaved and very smart dog. She was about 40# and shed like crazy







When we brought the twins home from the hospital, she accepted them immediately and was their great companion. It was a huge loss for us when we had to put her down at 14.

Then came Bella, our boxer rhodesian ridgeback mix. She's 50# and doesn't shed too badly but makes up for it by enjoying hearing herself bark







(we're working on that) . At 2 she's quite the ball of fire and a lot to handle, very different from Casey but great in her own way. Thanks to Wolfie and a couple of other trainers who have helped us, she's developed into a great dog.

As far as camping and travelling, our first dog would most times go to the kennel or we would have someone watch her at the house, she did some camping and seemed to enjoy it. When we got Bella we decided she was going to travel with us all the time so we started taking her for car rides as soon as we got her so she would get used to it and she loves being outside so that works well with camping. I think most puppies if you get them used to it right away they will do fine. We've found that as long as they are with their "pack" they do fine.

Don't worry, your dog will find you









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> ....... she's developed into a great dog.


Glad to hear such a GREAT update!!!!

and, btw, Mike and the others are absolutely right. Shelters and Rescue Orgs can be great sources!!! Just remember that there are LOTS of dogs out there. As Mike says, the right 4-legged partner WILL find you....don't settle for anything else!

ooooohhhhh.....I wanna go puppy shopping!!! Kath......


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Lee,

I also have owned a Mini Schnauzer. One of the best dogs I have ever owned.

We got Pepper as a puppy. I trained her to do many things (sit, stay, etc.) and even trained her with hand signals. She would also "heel" on command, unless there was a cat around. Needless to say, I always walked her with a leash.

Kyoutbacker also hit on a couple of other traits that Pepper had. She did not like being alone. We had to police the house each morning to make sure there was nothing that could get her into trouble. She once got into a package of 24 rolls of toilet paper. The inside of the house looked like the aftermath of a blizzard! She also would wander if left to her own devices. She "squeezed" under the fence once and was picked up by animal control. $65.00 later she was back home.

We now have a rescue dog. She is a cross between a yellow lab and a rhodesian ridgeback. Sugar is a very sweet dog, wonderful temperment, good watch dog, and a wanna be lap dog! She is also a great camper.

It's your choice Lee. But just for the fun of it, go down to the local shelter and see what they have. You might come home with a treasure...like our Sugar!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My family had a few Schnauzer's when I was growing up...they are fun dogs.

I just tend to like a bigger dogs (Lab) now and the boys and I can play rough with and know it won't get hurt.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I hear what the owners say about rescue or shelter dogs and I do agree in many cases, but let me caution you that we adopted a lab mix a few years ago. The dog was abused and never came around. She had so many issues that we had to find her a new home. In fact, she ended up turning on her new owner and had to be put down.

We recently adopted a four year old Boston Terrier. We knew the history about the dog so there were no surprises other than the fact that he is an excellent dog. Gets along well with my kids and our other dog, which is a Standard Poodle. The place we boarded our dog recently while we were gone on vacation raises Minature Schnauzer's. She seemed to very, very particular about her dogs and couldn't say enough about the breed.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have not had one but am sure they are good dogs. Not every dog is a fit for every family. I was raised with dogs and have had them around for my 45 years. They can be a wonderful addition to a family as long as they are the wright dog. I always wanted a Shetland Sheep Dog and a few years we got one. Tried to do everything wright. Went to obediance classes and trainers and still wound up having to take him back to the breader to find him a new home. It was a teribble experience.

We now have our little Rat Terrior and she is fantastic for us and the kids, I would highly recomend them but they would not be wright for every family.

Sorry for rambling and giving adivce you probablr don't want or need but just trying to help.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a M/S ... bought her for our 2 yr old last year around may. Great dog... still has some puppy but she is a great camper. She loves her crate so leaving her at home is not a problem.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

We've owned 3 Schnauzers, 2 males and one female. They were great dogs! The female was a lot more high-strung than the males and had an annoying barking habit, but was otherwise a great dog. They were very easy to potty-train. The grooming can get expensive, but is a great alternative to shedding. Have fun searching!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have 2 Mini Schnauzers one is 2 years old and the other is 1 year old they are sisters but born one year to the day apart. They are great little dogs, both are black. The nice thing about Schnauzers is they do not shed not one hair can be found in the house. The oldest one is easy going from 4 months on we have been able to leave her by herself and never has damaged anything in the house both were house broke within a week of getting them as puppies. The younger one is more active and we have to keep her in a crate when we are gone but she loves the crate and when we are ready to leave she walks right into it. If we leave her out she will get into things like the toilet paper but nothing expensive.

Now that the younger dog is 1 year old she has settled down a lot. Both like to bark at anyone who come to the house or any noise they hear outside. We have been working with them and they are improving all the time. I don't want them to not bark at all but just keep it to a minimum. They are very loving dogs love to sleep in your lap, love to play know what is a toy and what is not.

They both now eat the same dog food nothing special, just a good dry dog food, they are great mouse catchers and will out do a cat in catching them. I saw were someone said that they can't be left alone by them self and need another dog, well that is just not true, for more than a year out oldest was by her self all day and no problems at all. We have several friends who only have one Schnauzer and no problems. But like any living thing each is has different personalities so you have to look for the characteristics in the puppy that fit your life style.

We love out little Schnauzers great loving dogs.


----------

